# puppy calmer?!



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

So my husband and I stayed in Seattle a couple of days ago and when we came back yesterday our Rex seems to be calmer? We had my cousin over to watch my girls and Rex overnight and now that we're back he's calmer and wanting to cuddle even more :whoo: Wondering if this is because he's 11 weeks now or perhaps he's realizing he loves us  Whatever the case is I'm loving it! 

What age did your Havs start "calming" down and wanting to cuddle more? I'm sure this will only last a couple of days until he realizes we're not leaving again but I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KJodi was close to a year before he really started to settle down, and he was two before he was what I would consider "grown up"!:biggrin1:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Agreed, Karen, two is grown up. Much fun in-between though.

Shirley H.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

I figured 1 would be calmer... have to admit although I love our puppy I can't wait to just have a buddy that's not so crazy


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Diego only started to slowly "calm down" and "cuddle up" after this past Halloween. He'll be a year in two and a half weeks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter started calming down after a year, but Jack is just starting to calm down and he is two.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I think it depends on your definition of 'calming down' - some dogs calm down as they grow much quicker than others, while other dogs keep their high-energy puppy temperament into doggie old age . Also, you seem to be also talking about bonding and being affectionate, which is different than being calm . 

Your puppy is only 11 weeks, he will change a LOT in many ways (temperament, affection, routine, calmness!) in the next few weeks, let alone the next few years! And, the bonding will only continue to improve. Just keep being affectionate to him while letting him have his own space, and I think that all things in general will only continue to improve 

He is beautiful, by the way - did I tell you before that he reminds me of Cey as a pup? If not, well, he looks a lot like Cey did as a pup!


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

Heatherk I didn't even think about bonding/being affectionate. I think you are absolutely right perhaps he is starting to like us  

I am looking forward to how much he is going to change! You did say he looks like Cey as a pup so it made me stalk to find a picture of Cey! Is that who is on your avatar? Do you have any recent pictures? I am curious to see just how my Rex is going to change color wise


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

AshleyCap said:


> Heatherk I didn't even think about bonding/being affectionate. I think you are absolutely right perhaps he is starting to like us
> 
> I am looking forward to how much he is going to change! You did say he looks like Cey as a pup so it made me stalk to find a picture of Cey! Is that who is on your avatar? Do you have any recent pictures? I am curious to see just how my Rex is going to change color wise


Haha, here is a link to a post I just made with some pics of Ceylon on his 1st birthday just 1 week ago (with a pic of him as a very young pup) . http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15835 He has actually retained a LOT of color for a gold sable so far... most sables turn out almost completely blonde or white with dark tipping by this age I understand. Is Rex a sable, or what is he classified as? (If Rex is a brindle he will keep most of his coloring...)

Lol, you remind me of me in so many ways  PM me, I actually saw that you just spent a few days in Seattle (where I live) and I was like, shoot, we could maybe have met up...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie will be three in March and has just this fall decided to be in the same chair with us. But it is her daddy's lap most of the time. She has become his buddy and follows him all over and waits by the window when he is traveling. I have to shut the upstairs bedroom door to keep her with me. Otherwise she will sit in the window all night watching for him to come home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AshleyCap said:


> I figured 1 would be calmer... have to admit although I love our puppy I can't wait to just have a buddy that's not so crazy


Kodi definitely was "calmer" by 1, but he didn't settle into his adult habits until he was about 2. Also an ENORMOUS amount of training goes on between puppyhood and two or even one year old. This also plays into "calmness", and is largely dependent on how hard you are willing to work at it.

While I enjoyed raising Kodi, I have to admit, I'm not really a "puppy person" (well, I think they're adorable, but I want to give them a hug and hand them right back!:biggrin1 but I knew EXACTLY what I wanted in a dog, understood that puppyhood passes quickly, and was willing to do what it took to end up with the adult dog I wanted to enjoy, hopefully, for another 15 years or more.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

krandall said:


> Kodi definitely was "calmer" by 1, but he didn't settle into his adult habits until he was about 2. Also an ENORMOUS amount of training goes on between puppyhood and two or even one year old. This also plays into "calmness", and is largely dependent on how hard you are willing to work at it.
> 
> While I enjoyed raising Kodi, I have to admit, I'm not really a "puppy person" (well, I think they're adorable, but I want to give them a hug and hand them right back!:biggrin1 but I knew EXACTLY what I wanted in a dog, understood that puppyhood passes quickly, and was willing to do what it took to end up with the adult dog I wanted to enjoy, hopefully, for another 15 years or more.


I'm exactly like you I think. I'm not really a "puppy person" however I enjoy his quirks and hilarious moments all too much  This is exactly what I told my husband the other day "I've been like OH MY GOSH why did we get a puppy? BUT I know this phase passes quickly so I'm just going to enjoy it for what it's worth" HA!

Any tips on making Rex into that perfect dog? I've been socializing him and we start a puppy class Jan 9th and training is definitely a ongoing daily thing here!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder and Bella have always been calm. They never squirmed when being held no matter how long I held them. Freddie had much more energy, but I'm realizing compared to most other pups, he wasn't that crazy. He was fine being held as a pup, but didn't like to cuddle much. Once he turned a year old, he got so calm. He is the most affectionate one! He lets me cuddle with him all night. When I got my pups, I specifically requested passive pups. I did not want high energy alpha pup.
I was in Florida visiting my brother over Christmas. He has a havanese that is 1.5 years old. His hav's energy is off the charts! I could never deal with that. He was jumping like a Jack Russell and was in constant motion. He put everything and anything in his mouth! I couldn't believe it. My dogs were never destructive, but I wore them out with daily hikes. My brothers Hav definitely needs long long hikes


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ashley, can you email me privately again. I accidentally deleted your email from today.,after I answered you. I have a long article I want to send you . This forum only takes 12000 characters or something. My Molly has always been calm. Now puppies are always more excitable but should calm down after their bouts of exuberance. If they seem anxious too much , you have to work with this but once you know the signs of stress, you will be able to distinguish between excitability and anxiety.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi dave

I'm interested in seeing that article as well if you want to pass it along. Thanks so much


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

loriabigail said:


> Hi dave
> 
> I'm interested in seeing that article as well if you want to pass it along. Thanks so much


Hi, it was on another topic.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

loriabigail said:


> Hi dave
> 
> I'm interested in seeing that article as well if you want to pass it along. Thanks so much


I have something for this topic, but the article is "not found" according to a recent search. I know the author personally so I will contact her to see what I can do to retrieve it for you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Loriabigail , here is a series of articles that covers this sort of thing http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/crazy-canines/

Beware the next post is SPAM .


----------



## shruthi123 (Jan 2, 2012)

What makes a dog treat nutritious?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

preceding post is spam?


----------

